
AI Will Add $15T to the World Economy by 2030 - jonbaer
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4244316-ai-will-add-15-trillion-world-economy-2030
======
nabla9
>AI contributed a whopping $2 trillion to global GDP last year.

Attributing 2.2 percent of current global GDP into AI sounds high.

------
atomical
What's the best way to short self driving cars if you believe that they won't
arrive in a big way for at least another 20 years?

~~~
nabla9
Aptiv

Aptiv is very close to being pure driverless car company.

Waymo (Alphabet), Uber and GM and other major car companies are investing
heavily but I don't think failure affects their bottom lines as badly.

